# Glass Fuel Bowl Screen and Gasket?



## alleyandy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a Gravely LI with a Tillotson glass fuel filter bowl.

When I removed the glass bowl to clean it, I found a rubber gasket at the top, and a metal screen filter.

Someone must have thought it was a good idea to punch holes in the screen, so now it doesn't really work as a filter.

Does anyone know where to get a replacement gasket and filter?

Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can try this 
http://gtgravelyparts.com/miscellaneousparts.html
Sells the whole shootinmatch for $12.00. You could get two for the same price as one on other sites I've seen.
The important thing is to know the inlet and outlet thread size, and make sure it has a shut off valve, the inlet and outlet, as well as the valve are in the same locations and that it will fit in the space it has to go. 
I bought an allis Chalmers sediment bowl for my Cockshutt and just used the new parts as required. Works great.
I found this, seems to be original part numbers out of a Tillotson cross reference manual.

GRAVELY CORP. 

12 706 PL 012706 Nut 
13 013 PL OW -418 Fuel Strainer 
13 842 PL ow-432 Shut Off Valve 
13 843 PL OW-363 Bowl 
13 845 PL OW-352 Screen 
13 846 PL OW - 355 Cover 
13 847 PL OW-447 Wire & Thumb Nut 
13 848 PL 06096 Gasket


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Saw them yesterday in different sizes at Tractor Supply.


----------

